# Urgent legal advise needed please?



## used2bjolly (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm no forum troll. I need genuine help ASAP please???
I'm a victim of violent spousal abuse. I've arrived here on a visit visa and application for sponsorship with CIC "in process" stage.
Is there help for me as a foreigner or will I get deported to my home country. My situation is complicated as I have no famliy or friends in this country. My husband and children are Canadian. I fear I may lose my babies. Any info on where I can seek help in confidentiality will be gladly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Toronto has to have some shelters for abused women. Not sure if anyone here on the forum will have an address or phone number handy but if you're anywhere near North York, try this link: North York Women’s Shelter About NYWS

Don't worry about the immigration stuff. If you're in an abusive situation, grab the kids and get yourself to a shelter. The people at the shelter will sort out the rest of the stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can find some more information on 
Settlement.Org Discussion Area (-> legal Services and Human Rights)

Hope everything will turn out ok for you!


----------



## used2bjolly (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information. I've made contact with a women's shelter, I'm glad to know that there are services for people with my immigration status out there. Much appreciated.


----------

